# مسح الطرق (Route Survey)



## احمد برقاوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

لا بد من القيام بمسوحات متعددة ومتنوعة تتألف من اقتراح خطوط على مخططات الطبوغرافيا او المصورات الجوية ودراسة للمنطقة على الواقع وعمل مساحة على الارض وعمل مخططات جديدة ودراستها وتعديلها وعمل المحاذاة الافقية للطريق ووضع المنحنيات الافقية ومن ثم تثبيت محور الطريق النهائي على الارض وعمل مسح مناسيب طولية وعرضية والقيام بالتصميم الرأسي والعرضي للطريق ومن ثم القيام بالمسح الانشائي حتى يكتمل الطريق وهذا سرد موجز للمسوحات التي تتم في الحقل 

1 – المسح الاستطلاعي : يتألف هذا المسح من

أ‌-	القيام يعملية استكشاف للمنطقة ودراسة ما يتوفر من مخططات طبوغرافية او مصورات جوية لاقتراح المسارب والخطوط وتحديد طبيعة التربة ونوعية المواد وتركيب الطبقات الجيولوجية وغير ذلك من الامور المفيدة للمصممين
ب‌-	الكشف على المنطقة لتحديد المسارات على الارض ودراسة الارض من الناحية الجيولوجية والحكم على بعض المسارات بانها مناسبة او غير مناسبة ثم تثبيت هذه المسارات في خطوط انتقال مستقيمة متقاطعة في نقاط رئيسية بحث تشكل المضلع المفتوح 

2 – المسح الاولي :

أ – يقوم فريق الترانزيت بتحديد اطوال المضلع المقترح في المسح الاستطلاعي ويتم تحديد زوايا الانحراف واتجاه الشمال كما يتم تثبيت نقاط تقاطع المضلع وتثبيت نقاط ربط لها ويتم قياس المسافات الافقية ويتم قياس زوايا الانحراف من اتجاهين لتجنب الخطأ

ب – يقوم فريق التسوية باخذ مناسيب طولية على كل محطة على طول المضلع المحور مبتدئا بأول نقطة اسناد مع وضع نقاط استناد جديدة كل 500 متر 

ج – يقوم فريق الطبوغرافيا بأخذ مناسيب طولية على مسافات متساوية ومناسيب متعامدة عرضية على يمين المحور المضلع ويساره بمسافات بين 30 الى 50 متر

د – تؤخذ هذه المعلومات الى المكتب ويتم رسمها

ه – يتم بعد ذلك دراسة المسارات على ضوء المخططات الطبوغرافية التي رسمت من الواقع ويتم تعديل المسارات حتى يتم التوصل الى انسب مسار يحقق افضل الشروط

و – وضع منحنيات افقية تتناسب مع درجة الطريق والعناصر الاخرى كالاشجار والطرق والابنية 

3 – المسح التثبيتي :
تثبيت خط المحور على الارض بواسطة فريق الترانزيت بوضع اوتاد على مسافات متساوية ويتم تثبيت بداية المنحنى PC ونهايته PT ونقاط التقاطع PI ويتم ربط هذه النقاط بنقاط ربط ثابتة وواضحة كما يتم ربط
بعض نقاط على المماسات للرجوع اليها عند الحاجة
بعد ذلك يتم عمل ميزانية طولية أي اخذ مناسيب على خط المحور كما يتم اخذ مناسيب عرضية على مقاطع عرضية تؤخذ كل 20 او 50 متر بالاضافة الى مقاطع عرضية عند مجاري المياه بحث تمتد المقاطع العرضية على كلا جانبي المحور لمسافات كافية وهنا يمكن اخذ عينات على الطريق لاجراء فحوصات التربة 

4 – المسح الانشائي :
وهذا المسح يشمل : 
أ – تثبيت جميع اوتاد الطريق وتثبت على بعد 20 او 25 مترا على امتداد المحور الطولي للطريق مع تثبيت بداية المنحنى ونهايته ونقاط التقاطع ونقاط الربط

ب – تثبيت اوتاد ميول جوانب الطريق ولتحديد مواقع هذه الاوتاد يستعان بالمقطع العرضي حيث تقاس المسافة (1x , 2x ) كما هو مبين بالشكل المرفق مع الملاحظة ان المسافتين غير متساويتين

ج – تثبيت اوتاد حدود حرم الطريق على حدود الارض المستملكة والمخصصة للطريق وتوسيعاتها 

د – تثبيت اوتاد المرجع او الدليل ويكتب عليها مقدار القطع والردم رقم المحطة وبعد الوتد عن محور الطريق

ه – تثبيت الاوتاد اللازمة لتحديد حفر الاستعارة وحدودها 

و – تثبيت الاوتاد اللازمة للمنشآت الاخرى كالابنية والعبارات والجزر والاطاريف

ز – وضع القياسات التي تحدد الوضع الراهن لكي تتم المحاسبة على اساسها


----------



## باسل الحبيب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصعب العراقي (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## kesbah (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​
فلكم بكل واحد منهم حسنة


----------



## topographer (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جزيت خبرا لكن هذا كله معروف 
نريد تطور


----------



## garary (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله يحفظك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع جميل
ويعطي فكرة عن كيفية تصميم الطرق
ومراحلها المختلفة 
باراك الله فيك
اخي الكريم
اتمني ان نري مشاركات المتميزة


----------



## عرفه السيد (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (7 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جيد ومفيد حيل ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور عليه اخي


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

